# Evergreen Golden Retriever Club



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I went to my first meeting of EGRC in Woodinville (in WA) last night. It was held at a location called Mega-Dog where they have an agility course and people brought their dogs and could use the course. It is a really nice facility and only about 25 minutes from my home.

There were many lovely goldens of all ages, shapes and sizes including a couple of puppies so I was in 7th Heaven. I am getting my puppy in early September.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Do they have a web site - sounds like a GReat group of people.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like a great facility and you are definitely headed in the right direction toward that new pupper.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

The web site is www.mega-dogs.com. They also offer a hydrotherapy pool for dogs.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The swimming sounds great! We have a place who does hydro therapy here but they won't let you get in with your dog. They do it.

A pool where you could get in and swim with your dog would be so much fun!


----------

